# can i feed my chinese water dragon plums?



## dizzysam (Feb 3, 2010)

Just been given a sick water dragon (underweight/sore mouth).
have managed to give it wax worm, which he will eat. Wont touch crickets (think they hurt his mouth)
cant seem to get any phoenix or silkworm anywhere!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I know theoretically he can have dandelion flowers and am going to get him a dried flower mix later.
just had organic english plums in fruit bowl and wondered whether he could have them.
Any ideas please?


----------



## BOiiL3D_FROG (Feb 21, 2010)

you can try him on it if he eats it its ok , if he dont its no bother, make sure that its chopped finely to avoid choking , not to much ofit thoe also , if your dragon has a sore mouth from nose rubbing the glass , black tape or gaffa tape or somehow blackout the lower half of the glass in the viv this way he wwont be able to see thru the glass down low and hence wont think he can walk thru it and maybe speed the healing process rather then keep bashing the problem he already has =] 
Aaron 
pm me for more help if needed 
try him on a few mealworms and even live fish maybe, not goldfish thoe as theyre not healthy 
try guppies 
Aaron


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

Try Rick's live food for phoenix/silk worms Ricks Livefood last time i looked he had some. 

As for the plum, no harm in trying but you'll be lucky if it eats any fruit or veg as most won't. I wouldn't go with fish, any type run the risk of passing on parasites. 

Morio worms are another food you could try, althought they are fatty they'd be perfect for an underweight dragon. If he won't take crickets you could try a small amount of roaches, just to see if he'd eat them and to help get his weight up.


----------



## lazydog (Dec 18, 2009)

If his mouth is bad take him to a vet it could be mouth rot CWD's are prone to it


----------



## marky0283 (Nov 19, 2008)

What makes you think that crickets hurt his mouth? He shouldn't have any problems munching up a few crickets. If there is something wrong with his mouth you might want to get it checked out?

Another food you can offer are locusts, mine loved them.


----------

